# Vorratsdatenspeicherung: EU-Kommission stellt Deutschland ein Ultimatum



## computerbetrug.de (27 Oktober 2011)

Der Streit eskaliert, die Diskussionen gehen weiter:

http://www.computerbetrug.de/2011/1...-kommission-stellt-deutschland-ultimatum-4411


----------



## Reducal (9 November 2012)

Man wurschtelt weiter in der Flickschusterei Deutschland:


			
				heise.de schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meld...nft-ueber-IP-Adressen-neu-regeln-1736347.html
> 
> Das Bundeskabinett hat sich am Mittwoch auf einen Gesetzentwurf geeinigt, der die Auskunft über Bestandsdaten wie Name oder Anschrift von Inhabern eines Telekommunikationsanschlusses auf eine neue Rechtsgrundlage stellen will. Erstmals sollen davon ausdrücklich auch dynamische IP-Adressen erfasst sein. Es wird klargestellt, dass Provider die Netzkennungen den Inhabern von Internetzugängen automatisiert zuordnen dürfen – was einen Eingriff ins Fernmeldegeheimnis bedeutet – und die entsprechenden Informationen im sogenannten manuellen Auskunftsverfahren an Sicherheitsbehörden herausgeben müssen.





			
				n-tv.de schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.n-tv.de/technik/Schwarz-Gelb-will-Zugriff-auf-Passwoerter-article7614361.html
> 
> IP-Adressen, Klarnamen, Passwörter, PINs und mehr: Die Bundesregierung will die Provider zur Auskunft über ihre Kunden verpflichten.


Entsprechende Kommentare gibt es auch schon:





> mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit verfassungswidrig


Witerhin sachlich beschäftigen sich schon einige Leute mit der Problematik:





> Bundesregierung einigt sich über Neuregelung zur Speicherung und Auskunft von IP-Adressen





> http://www.eco.de/2012/news/tkg-aenderung-verfassungskonform.html





> http://www.internet-law.de/2012/10/...aten-der-kunden-soll-neu-geregelt-werden.html


 
Ob er Recht beahlten wird?





			
				Helmut Schmidt schrieb:
			
		

> Wir stehen vielleicht vor einer Revolution in Europa


----------



## Heiko (9 November 2012)

Das Totschlagargument "verfassungswidrig" wird mittlerweile inflationär und unbedacht verwendet. Leider.


----------



## klausp (10 November 2012)

Heiko schrieb:


> Das Totschlagargument "verfassungswidrig" wird mittlerweile inflationär und unbedacht verwendet. Leider.


Oft genug landen ja Gesetze vor dem Verfassungsgericht und werden kassiert oder müssen geändert werden.
Ich bin froh, dass es dieses Bollwerk gegen die schleichende Abschaffung von Bürgerrechten gibt.


----------



## Heiko (10 November 2012)

Ich für meinen Teil würde eher erwarten dass die Regierung ihren Job macht und ordentliche Gesetze verabschiedet. Für den Pfusch zahle ich sie nicht...


----------



## Reducal (10 November 2012)

Heiko schrieb:


> Ich für meinen Teil würde eher erwarten dass die Regierung ihren Job macht und ordentliche Gesetze verabschiedet.


Nur, das Ultimatum läuft des BVerfG läuft noch vor dem Ende der Legislaturperiode aus.


> Bis Juni 2013 hatte das Bundesverfassungsgericht dem Gesetzgeber Zeit gegeben, die geforderten Anpassungen vorzunehmen. Allerdings bleiben noch mehrere Hürden: Bundestag und Bundesrat müssen dem Entwurf zustimmen.


Gibt es Sanktionen des BVerfG ggü. der Bundesregierung? Das glaube ich nicht! Also wird man wohl vor der Wahl sich womöglich nicht durch schlechte Presse ins eigene Fleisch schneiden - es ist doch so bequem ruhig geworden, um die Vorratsdatenspeicherung und die Staatstrojaner. Dabei lauert beides im Verborgenen doch überall!


----------

